# The elephant in the room



## ehanes7612 (Apr 5, 2018)

What’s as big as an elephant , looks like an elephant but weighs nothing?


----------



## Berthold (Apr 5, 2018)

No political innuendo please in this forum.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 5, 2018)

I give up. What?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 5, 2018)

An elephant ghost!!


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 5, 2018)

An elephants shadoow


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 5, 2018)

another answer although very unlikely: an elephant in space


----------



## Hien (Apr 5, 2018)

how about our memory of an elephant


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 5, 2018)

ehanes7612 said:


> another answer although very unlikely: an elephant in space



Elephant on rapidly descending plane “vomit comet”?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 5, 2018)

Linus_Cello said:


> Elephant on rapidly descending plane “vomit comet”?



I thought about asking this question in my physics classes


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 8, 2018)

An elephant shaped cloud of dark matter between galaxies 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehanes7612 (Apr 8, 2018)

cnycharles said:


> An elephant shaped cloud of dark matter between galaxies
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



that would be unusual, since dark matter tends to be filamentous ..but perhaps at a certain angle


----------

